
Ask HN: Percentage of female users on HN - goodJobWalrus
I hope someone from HN answers this.<p>I was wondering what is the percentage of female users on HN, is their pattern of usage similar or different from male users, and if you do have this data, how did you get it? (since the users are anonymous).
======
Jaruzel
Can I ask a question about your question? What conclusions are you looking to
draw from the answer? How is this ratio relevant seeing as majority skill-sets
of HN regulars neither favours one gender or another?

~~~
LeonardA-L
Why not simply out of curiosity ? People have a tendancy to assume tech people
are men, or that people on the internet are men. I myself always picture HN
users as 25-35 y.o white men with a beard and glasses. The Silicon Valley
stereotype. Sometimes it's interesting to get a picture of what the HN
community is actually made of, without any other conclusion than "oh, ok."

~~~
goodJobWalrus
Yes, I am usually assumed to be male here, and addressed as such. I don't mind
it really, and I understand why it is happening tho.

------
dreamling
does HN do demographic yearly surveys?

------
minionslave
That's not a reliable way to get data. Because you'll get different results
depending on the time of day.

